# value of an Allagash wood stove Foster RI



## Dennis A. Ryan (Nov 21, 2014)

I have an allagash wood stove built by Tucker wood stoves in Foster, RI. The company has long been out of business. I believe mine is a model 26, which can take a 26" log. These stoves were made of steel boilerplate with a cast iron door. They are excellent and there are quite a few still around here in northern RI. My son has an oportunity to buy one just like mine for $500. I feel this is a reasonable price. Does anyone feel this is fair?


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2014)

Post some pics to give us a better idea about what we are dealing with


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok just found a pic of one looks like a fisher ripoff.  $500 sounds high to me around here fishers go for $300 to $400 and off brands the same or less.  But being that it is a local stove maker there might be a little more value in your area I know that cawley lemays like mine are worth more in this area near the original foundry.   If you like the stove i don't think 5 is ridiculous but id try to get the price down a bit


----------

